# Heilbutt Weltrekord



## Tarpon (22. November 2005)

Kann es sein, dass das wirklich der Weltrekord ist?

Hatte nicht schon mal jemand nen grösseren hier eingestellt?



Quelle: http://www.unalaska-ak.us/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={D437D184-AB5F-4E01-9C4A-F51E34C1F6FB}


----------



## deger (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

kann gut sein, jedoch mit der Angel.
Die Leinenfischer etc. fangen auch größere


----------



## Heuxs (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Hi  Tarpon

    So eine Tischplatte versaut einen den ganzen Angelurlaub! 
    Da brauch man doch Tage um das Vieh rauszukriegen ...man kommt
    doch zu nichts mehr.

    Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Jetblack (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Haaalt!   Da ist eine pazifischer Heili! Meines Wissen werden die getrennt von den Atlantischen in den Listen geführt. 208kg (459 lbs) ist zwar ein Wort, aber auch in Norwegen im Bereich des Möglichen 

Wie Heuxs schon sagte .... hinterher können sie Dir Dein Siegesbier vermutlich intravenös verabreichen


----------



## Jirko (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

hallo tarpon #h

dat iss zwar nen wahrlich prächtiger butt, aber nicht der "offizielle" weltrekord des pazifischen, welcher bei runden 225kg liegt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht |kopfkrat... müsste nen 490pounder gewesen sein... der des atlantischen liegt bei 190kg und wurde im letzten jahr von einem dänen vor vannøya auf die 
planken gewuppt #6





quelle: balzer.de


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Weltrekord hin oder her..... Alles verdammt große Platten! Sowas möchte ich nicht unbedingt am Knüppel haben! Petri den Fängern solcher Traumfische #6#6#6!


----------



## eöbzander (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

sowas kann man doch gar nicht mehr essen! wo der schon überall rumlag


----------



## Sockeye (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Soweit ich weiss, ist das der Weltrekord an der Angel (egal ob pazifisch oder atlantisch)

Das Fieh ist wirklich gigantisch! Wenn man in Alaska am Airport von Anchorage ankommt, begrüsst einen die ausgestopfte WR Platte....


hier ein keines Erinnerungsfoto:


----------



## Jirko (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

hallo sockeye #h

wenn das der WR ist, dann scheint es sich bei den 490er wohl um nen zahlendreher zu handeln? |kopfkrat... ich hatte mal vor geraumer zeit im net nen bericht von diesem 490er gelesen... ich glaube zumindest, daß es nen 490er war... deine pics sind wohl über alle zweifel erhaben #6 und meine 490 wohl nen irrtum meinerseits... besten dank für´n input #h


----------



## Jo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Im Restaurant des Vannöya Sjöcamp hängen zwei Urkunden über diesen Fang. Die hat der Thomas B. dem Roald geschenkt in diesem Jahr.

Bei einer dieser Urkunden geht es um einen Schnurklassenrekord ....nix genaueres dazu weiss ich leider nimmer.
Die andere Urkunde bestätigt einen Weltrekord ......ob atlantisch oder insgesamt   |kopfkrat...... auch vergessen.

Vielleicht hängen die auch im kommenden Jahr noch da, dann kann ja einer der zahlreichen AB-Vannöyabesucher mal nachschauen:q :q :q  

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Karstein (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Der 2004 vor Vannøya gefangene atlantische Heilbutt von 190kg taucht noch in keiner offiziellen IGFA-Liste auf. Entweder liegt´s an dem recht langen Bestätigungsverfahren seitens des Kommitees oder an einer nicht regelkonformen Fang-/ Landungsmethode, keine Ahnung.

Bis dahin gilt noch Odd Arves offizieller Weltrekord für hippoglossus hippoglossus mit 161,20kg, gefangen im Bømlafjorden am 20.10.1997.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*



			
				Tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass das wirklich der Weltrekord ist?
> 
> Hatte nicht schon mal jemand nen grösseren hier eingestellt?
> 
> ...






hallo zusammen ich glaub ich hätte keine arme mehr bei sonem teil respeckt#6 dem fänger#6


----------



## Jetblack (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@jo und Karsten,

die Urkunden bei Roald sind von der IGFA - ich gehe also einfach davon aus, das die dort etwas lahm mit der Listenpflege umgehen. 

Ich denke sogar mich zu erinnern, daß die Urkunde auf Atlantischen Heilbutt ausgestellt ist.

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@ Nick: sind aber was älter, die Urkunden bei Roald, oder war da schon die vom Dänen ausgehangen?


----------



## Jetblack (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@Karsten - das waren die DES Dänen


----------



## Karstein (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Von Roald selbst gedruckt? 

Danke für die Aufklärung! #6 Dann dauert´s wirklich so lang mit der Aktualisierung der Listen.


----------



## grozzoz (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Also ich kennen einen der geglaubt hat er hätte auch einen Weltrekord - Heilbutt an der Angel,...stundelang drillte er wie ein Bessener und kurbel was das Zeug hielt. (wirklich geschehen....ächt).
Nach ca. 3 Stunden (drei) sah man im aufklarenden Wasser in ca. 15m tiefe, tatsächlich etwas was der Form eines solchen Fisches nahe kam. Die Freude wuchs mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung, nur noch wenige Meter - dann hätte er es geschafft,........schweißgebadet mobilisierte er die letzten Kräfte um den Fisch sicher zu landen. Immer wilder fuchtelten die anderen Bootsinsassen mit den Armen, Bootsbesatzungen in der nähe wurden dadurch aufmerksam gemacht und kamen ran um diesen (noch nicht gelandeten Fisch) zu sehen. Weiss Gott ein vieleicht historischer Moment stand kurz bevor,.....unglaublich die Spannung. Jeder wollte jetzt dabei sein,...um mit eigenen Augen derart einzigartiges zu erleben.
Adrenalin pur! "Das issaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ich hab euch ja gleich gesagt, fahrt mit mir raus und ihr werdet erleben was ein richtig guter Guide so auf der Pfanne hat,...." pustete der Angler hektisch heraus.
Jetzt nur noch ein kleines Stückchen, dann hat er es geschafft. Er warft zum finalen Zug sein ganzes Körpergewicht nach hinten, zog an seiner Rute,.....in genau dem Moment schauten alle gespannt über die Reeling.....und nur Bruchteile von Sekunden später brachen alle in wildes Gelächter aus......nur der Angler selber nicht,....er schaute ja noch nicht über die Reeling sondern hielt krampfhaft seinen Stock umklammert............hol Gaff schrie er lauthals! Erst jetzt bemerkte er das wilde Gelächter um ihn herum. Und einer rief: "Gaff??? Hammer und Meisel, dat mussu hamm!" Andere fielen vor Lachen schon fast aus Ihren Booten.............jedoch ich ziehe meinen Hut vor der Kampfkraft des besagten Anglers....................eine 145.6kg schwere Eternitplatte,....die muß man erst einmal wuchten!!!

Zum besseren Verständis,.....der Angler war ein Prommi Angler...der Name bleibt aber unveröffentlicht. 

Jedoch das Teil oben,..............alter Schwede, ob Weltrekord oder nicht, völlig egal - ist ne'n Mordsfisch.


----------



## fjordbutt (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@grozzoz

gröööööhllll, hab ich herzlich gelacht, habsch ja fast pippi in den augen...heul - da bekommt der spruch "die platte deines lebens" gleich ne ganz andere bedeutung|muahah: 

hilfe ich kann nicht mehr, der ärmste:q #6


----------



## Jirko (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

dunnerschlach, wat für´ne story grozzoz :q :q :q #6


----------



## Tarpon (23. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Was ist eigentlich der Grund dafür, dass pazifische Butts, zumindest tendenziell, etwas größer ausfallen als atlantische. Liegts am Futter, oder sind das zwei komplett voneinander zu unterscheidende Unterarten (worauf man ja schliessen könnte, da verschiedene Rekordlisten geführt werden)?


----------



## ThomasL (24. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@Tarpon

Ja, es sind zwei Unterarten, jedoch kaum zu unterscheiden. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat der eine ein oder zwei Flossenstrahlen weniger als der andere, du müsstest also diese Zählen um sie zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Karstein (24. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*



			
				grozzoz schrieb:
			
		

> Zum besseren Verständis,.....der Angler war ein Prommi Angler...der Name bleibt aber unveröffentlicht.



Dat klingt nach Royal Fishing Club!? :q :m #6


----------



## Tarpon (24. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Hab noch nen schicken atlantischen gefunden.

Quelle: http://www.njscuba.net/biology/sw_fish_flounders.html



Bildunterschrift:

"World Record" Atlantic Halibut - 255 lbs, caught in 1989,
location unknown. This fish must be over seven feet long !


----------



## Tarpon (24. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen und ich hab mal gegoogelt...

Demnach wog der größte, je (mit Langleine) gefangene atlantische Heilbutt
266 kg, war 3,65 m lang und wurde vor Island gefangen. Bilder hab ich aber leider keine gefunden.

Quelle: http://www.glaucus.org.uk/news3.htm#Halibut


----------



## Jirko (24. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

huhu #h

hier mal nen „longliner“ von bummelig 240kg (533 pound) |uhoh: 





quelle: klick

@tarpon: es gibt - meines wissens nach - noch größere, mit der langleine gefangene! beim atlantischen war es einer von über 300kg... beim pazifischen von knapp 350kg! ich schnüffel mal im web, ob ich was passendes finde #h


----------



## Tarpon (24. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Was ich nur seltsam finde: 

Bei absolut kapitalen Fischen unterscheiden sich atlantischer und pazifischer Heilbutt gewichtsmäßig nicht besonders. 
Jedoch sind die Durchschnittsgewichte beim pazifischen deutlich höher. 
Liegts also daran, dass der Befischungsdruck auf die atlantischen höher ist, also weniger Fische groß genug werden. Oder können pazifische aufgrund besserer Nahrungsbedingungen einfach schneller ein höheres Gewicht erreichen, bis dann auch bei ihnen ein gewisses Limit erreicht ist?
In dem Zusammenhang wärs mal interessant das Gewicht von gleich alten pazifischen/atlantischen Butts zu vergleichen.

PS:
Alles eigentlich nicht so wichtig, aber man darf ja einfach noch träumen und bis zum nächsten Fischen ist ja noch soooo lang!


----------



## ThomasL (25. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@Tarpon

Ja, ich denke, es hängt mit dem Befischungsdruck zusammen, dass das Durchschnittsgewicht des Pazifischen höher ist, es gibt einfach noch viel mehr davon. In Alaska musst du dich dumm anstellen keinen zu fangen.


----------



## Jirko (25. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

moin tarpon #h

es gab vor geraumer zeit auf terranova nen sehr imposanten bericht über´n kommerziellen fischfang auf den pazifischen vor unalaska islands (aleuten). seit ca. 1920 wird der fischfang in diesen regionen strengstens überwacht... alljährlich werden von einem großteil der gefangenen butts die otholiten entnommen und, anhand der dichte der jahresringe, welche automatisch mit der kenntnis über das wachstum der butts einhergeht, einer analyse der bestandsdichte unterzogen... anhand dessen werden fanglimitierungen für die berufsfischerei auferlegt. ein perfektes beispiel dafür, wie man kommerzielle fischerei & bestandsschonung miteinander verbinden kann! die vergangenheit hat anhand dieser jährlichen analysen gezeigt, daß dies genau der richtige weg ist, um den erhalt der buttpopulationen aufrecht zu erhalten. in den letzten 10 jahren, auch das ging aus diesem bericht hervor, ist der bestand des pazifischen in diesem fischareal noch nie so hoch gewesen!... davon konnte man sich auch in diesem bericht überzeugen, war doch fast jeder haken der longliner mit nem pazifischen besetzt! #h

PS:


> In dem Zusammenhang wärs mal interessant das Gewicht von gleich alten pazifischen/atlantischen Butts zu vergleichen


hier mal ne sehr detailreiche tabelle zum längen- gewichtsverhältnis beim pazifischen... für´n atlantischen hab ich auch mal was gefunden... werd mal weiterstöbern tarpon #h


----------



## Ansgar (25. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Moin,

Richtig cool wird das ganze doch erst so...

All the best
Ansgar

(Pic ist von Yakfishing, aus dem internet)


----------



## Heuxs (25. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Hi  Ansgar

   Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie dieser Heilbutt in so einen schmalen Boot 
   gelandet werden kann.


   Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Sockeye (29. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*



			
				Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> Hi  Ansgar
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie dieser Heilbutt in so einen schmalen Boot
> gelandet werden kann.
> ...



 Frag mal den User Dorschi, wie das funktioniert...er hat vor Kodiak Island einen 80Pfünder mit einem Kajak auf die Kiemen gelegt...


----------



## Mr. Pink (29. November 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

man nannte ihn auch "the beastmaster"


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

moin jungs #h

habe letztens folgenden artikel gefunden und mir schon die finger wundgetippt via suchmaschine kvasir.no:


> Kveiterekord på 333 kilo
> Av  Olav Røli
> Det har vært tatt større kveiter enn den som Bjarkøy-fiskeren tok mandag.
> Mandag fikk yrkesfisker Leif Gunnar Bjarke fra Bjarkøy en kveite som etter sigende veide 240 kilo. Men det er fortsatt langt fram til det som skal være rekorden.
> ...


der 240er heilbutt (vom langleinenfischer leif gunnar bjarke) wurde ja letztens schon von unserem debilofant hier reingetackert #6 und in der obigen textung steht was von einem 333er, der wohl vor dem krieg vor hammerfest gefangen wurde... so berichtet wohl frau mikalsen von imr.no... wenn ich dat richtig übersetzt haben tun ... vielleicht findet ja einer von euch ein paar konkretere infos zu diesem monsterbutt... ich bleib auch hartnäckig  #h


----------



## Heuxs (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Hi Sockeye

Bei so einen kajak, ist ja noch schlimmer.Überall hört man von harten
Kämpfen......und bei so einen schmalen Boot für mich nicht vorstellbar.
Zitate hier im board:wenn der im Boot ist geht die Post ab,würde mit
seiner schwanzflosse alles klein klatschen.....und der im Kajak...wie 
bringt er diesen zum Schweigen....doch nicht mit einen scharfen Schuß.

Nu ja, kann nur weiter träumen und mich Wundern.

Gruß Heuxs


----------



## nordman (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

ich hab auch noch einen:

vor drei jahren fing ein berufsfischer aus oldervik einen butt mit 3,10 m länge und 298 kilo an der langleine.

ich werde mich mal intensiv um das längst versprochene foto des giganten bemühen. unser kunde aus oldervik hatte das biest am hafen fotografiert.:g

und zu jirkos bericht: der 1984 auf senja gefangene butt hatte ein lebendgewicht von 275 kilo, der fänger ist der onkel von einer freundin.


----------



## Sockeye (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*



			
				Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zitate hier im board:wenn der im Boot ist geht die Post ab,würde mit
> seiner schwanzflosse alles klein klatschen.....



Meistens Zitate von Nichtfängern bzw. Babyabschlägern.... 

Aber dennoch ist es eine Herausforderung einen Heilbut > 30 KG mit dem Kajak zu landen...

Zuerst lässt Du dich ein wenig durch die Gegend ziehen, dann kurbelst Du ihn ans Boot und gemeinsam geht's dann gen Ufer...


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@ nordman: Boah, Du kannst Freundinnen haben! Kannste den Fänger nicht mal interviewen, was sich seinerzeit dort abgespielt hat mit dem Mega-Butt?

@ Alex: nee, is klar - Du filmst Dich dann mal bitte während des Drills vom Kajak aus, inklusive O-Ton.  

Gruß vom Ex-Kajak-Fahrer, der immer Probs mit seiner Eskimorolle hatte


----------



## Sockeye (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

@Karsten

Das wäre mal ne Sache. Die Cam vorne am Kajak befestigen, in einer wasserdichten Hülle...

Aber, da Du dem Ganzen eher zweifeld gegenüber stehst, hier mal eine Kurzanleitung.... 

(Ich hoffe Dorschi verzeiht mir, dass ich seine Bilder verwende)


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

Jau, Dorschi ist ja auch einer von den ganz Harten! #6

Sind die Klamotten vom Angstschweiß nass geworden oder weil der Butt das Kajak zum Kentern gebracht hat?


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

" fette multi, peacemaker" ,- geil, ich hab mich fast nass gemacht!|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Das geht aber noch zu toppen,- ich glaub ich nehm mein belly boot mit nach torsvag.#6  hat ja auch nicht die scheuchwirkung wie ein dieselkutter, gell... 
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## michante (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*

hab gehört das einer nen Heilbut hatte den er nichtmal mit nem kuttermotor zum kahn runterbringen hoch bekommen hat


----------



## nordman (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*



			
				michante schrieb:
			
		

> hab gehört das einer nen Heilbut hatte den er nichtmal mit nem kuttermotor zum kahn runterbringen hoch bekommen hat



wtf ist ein "kuttermotor zum kahn runterbringen"?|kopfkrat

naja, erzählt wird vieles...


----------



## Rene Hensel (7. August 2010)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*



deger schrieb:


> kann gut sein, jedoch mit der Angel.
> Die Leinenfischer etc. fangen auch größere


Hey bin der Sohn des Fängers und ich kann Dir versichern es war mit der Angel und wir Grasen schon seid 2000 Norwegen jedes Jahr ab und dieses Jahr haben wir Island ausgesucht konnte leider nicht mit dies Jahr geburt des Sohnes


----------



## Rene Hensel (7. August 2010)

*AW: Heilbutt Weltrekord*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Frag mal den User Dorschi, wie das funktioniert...er hat vor Kodiak Island einen 80Pfünder mit einem Kajak auf die Kiemen gelegt...
> Woher weißt Du wie schmal das Boot war ?


Woher weißt Du wie schmal das Boot war?Wenn es einer weiß bin ich es, weil mein Vater noch auf Island ist, also bleib ruhig und es ist 100% so wie es beschrieben wurde kann ich Dir versichern


----------

